# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  clothes dryer in cupboard?

## reybec

is it ok to enclose a clothes dryer into a cupboard or would it not get enough ventilation?

----------


## rowie

> is it ok to enclose a clothes dryer into a cupboard or would it not get enough ventilation?

  u will need to vent the hot air outside/thru the wall via the exsaust vent which should be on the back of the dryer :Wink:

----------


## Ianab

Yup, best is to run the exhaust vent from the back to the outside to get rid of the moist air (better than having it making your house damp)
You could hide your dryer in a cupboard I suppose, but I'd suggest you leave the doors open when you run it. They need to move a lot of air while running. 
Cheers 
Ian

----------


## bitingmidge

Just to add to what's already been said: 
In Brisbane, assuming you dry outside most of the time, you will get away with it if you leave the doors open, but as pointed out above, there will be a bit of warm humidity around the laundry (a bit like November really).  I wouldn't even contemplate it in a colder climate. 
Don't just duct the thing to the roof space, I've seen that done a lot, and it just leaves a soggy mess up there.  You can buy flexi spiral duct made of lightweight plastic for the purpose, so if you don't have a wall nearby, run it up across the ceiling and down through the soffit. 
I use a plastic snap vent for this purpose, because even with lint filters in the machine, you'll be surprised at how much navel lint ends up on the vent mesh. 
Cheers, 
P

----------


## elphingirl

The more expensive type of dryer are condensor dryers, that collect their own water in a drawer for emptying. They produce a lot less humidity in the cupboard or room though. I'd also worry about the build up of heat too - personally I'd never run either an ordinary (which I have) or a condensor dryer in an closed cupboard. 
Cheers, Justine

----------


## reybec

thanks everyone 
might be just easier to leave it where it is

----------


## Rod Dyson

When we built our house, we built a cupboard in the laundry and put a duct in from our heating system to make a drying cupboard. 
It works great, when the heater goes on the clothes hanging in the cupbord get dry. 
Cheers Rod Dyson

----------


## echnidna

I've seen it done with a louvre door on front of the cupboard

----------


## holmsy2000

our's in in a cupboard in our holiday house on the victorian coast, works like a charm! just leave the door open when useing it. also most dryers i've seen can have the air just spit out a vent on the front, thats how ours works. the room the cupboars in is about 5m x 10m and doesnt have moisture problems but sometimes we open a wiondow just to be sure.
Brett

----------


## Wombat2

We are renovating a laundry at the moment and making a 'kitchenette' out of it as well. I thought of putting the dryer under the bench with the vent out through the wall at the back. I mentioned this to a kitchen/bathroom design person at Bretts and she jumped down my throat saying I can't do that it is illegal !!! - saying it's a fire hazard.  I'll check with my son over the weekend - he's a firey. :confused:   
David L

----------


## namtrak

We have this sort of washer/dryer combo which is pretty exxie, but can definitely go straight into a cupboard - half the reason we bought it.

----------

